# Win an R8 and a trip to the Le Mans 24h!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We've had an offer from a film production company who do a fair amount of work with Audi to be offered to club members. A project they are working on at the moment is a competition to win an R8 for a week (you didn't think you could keep it did you?) to drive down to the Le Mans 24h and be followed by a film crew - basically they are looking to make a short film about the fans of the 24 hour race and the road trip down will be a nice added extra.

To enter, people need to submit a short video of themselves (any format) saying three things:

- Why they love Le Mans
- What their favourite experience or memory of Le Mans is (they don't have to have gone, it might be a favourite race moment for example)
- Why they should win!

The video should ideally be no longer than a minute - and that's about it! The winner will act as the introduction to the film, which will focus on the fans of the 24 hour race. They will be filmed on the road trip down which will be used as a build-up to showing the passion of the fans and the crazy atmosphere there.

If you are interested see here for more information.


----------

